# ISO advice making Bananas Foster



## f.cobb24 (Feb 3, 2013)

can you use other liqueurs besides rum and what kinds works best for bananasfoster for the flames?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to DC!

I would think any higher proof liquor would work: whiskey, bourbon, brandy, orange liqueur like Cointreau.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 3, 2013)

I've made them with bourbon many times.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 3, 2013)

The recipe from Paul Prudhomme http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...uKFYQkyH0JZm0wA&bvm=bv.41867550,d.aWM&cad=rja
calls for both banana liquor and dark rum.

I'd think bourbon or Gran Marnier would be good, but I'd keep the banana liquor. *drool*


----------

